# What HAVE you done...



## grannieannie (Feb 5, 2012)

OK...we've just had a thread on what we HAVEN'T done, now how about something on what we.. HAVE done/or have got or experienced....whatever.

I've been to every capital city in Australia.
I've been to Hong Kong, England, Scotland, Wales and New Orleans.
I've had several operations
I've had the same doctor for about 20 yrs, love him to bits.
I have a modest little home which I own.
I have wonderful neighbours
I've been married twice, both husbands named ... Brian.
I have a son and a daughter
I have 4 grandsons.
I've got clothes in my wardrobe I've rarely worn...but hey, I'm a woman so it's ok. :lol:
I love jewellery, and have a couple of nice pieces
I've got a gorgeous little black and white dog named Roger, he's a ****zu cross and we rescued him. He rules us and the house and we adore him.

OK...that should start you off....your turn now !! :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

I was the first person to get red carded and kicked off the feild for the 2012 Gunbalanya Footy comp...


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 5, 2012)

I have ceased to be amazed at the randomness of some threads on this site.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Feb 5, 2012)

I think the weather has made some people stir crazy. Cooped up in doors=random threads


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 5, 2012)

For me it's a case of what haven't I done.

I'm blessed/cursed with an insatiable curiosity, huge intellect and a miniscule threshold for boredom so I'm always learning.

I'm currently embarking on my third professional career change and the list of hobbies and interests I've had over the years is exhaustive.
I've sat down to collate my skill set and it's a lengthy and eclectic mix.

Who knows what field, interest or hobby might capture my interest next.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 5, 2012)

I make it my mission to accuse stern people of being happy little cookies 
I've jumped the Tasman several times and will probably do it again...
I've jumped off a bridge attached to a ludicrously large rubber band...
I've birthed 3 children and married one (mental, not physical; may he never grow up, it's one of his charms!)  Love you hubby, really!
I've done a lot of things, and I've got more shelved for later


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

i've also been to the capital.
i've walked the steps of parliment
i've seen the opera house
i've climbed theSydney harbour bridge
l've been married (to the same bloke) for 22 years
l've got 2 great kids (boy & girl)
and i've overcome a fear of lizards (first bluey 5 years ago)


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 5, 2012)

All sounds good people....  keep em coming !!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 5, 2012)

I have listened to the story of E.T. narrated by Michael Jackson.


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 5, 2012)

i have been lucky enough to travel to and around indonesia started going at the age of 9 and have been going ever since total of 21 times with number 22 coming up in april


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 5, 2012)

i have been to many topical islands, New zealand and thailand. i have also been to the parliament house


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 5, 2012)

When I was 14 I was nominated to go into a competition for the Vic Hunt Memorial Music Award. This was before the Railway Hotel was knocked down in Geelong... lucky me won the award 

It was funny too, because being a blues club everyone played blues... except me, I played Bombtrack by Rage Against The Machine 

*Me performing:*



Me playing at the Railway Hotel by TahliaH, on Flickr
*Me receiving the award:*



Me accepting award by TahliaH, on Flickr
I Finally met Jeff Lang, an awesome blues guitarist who used to play in a band called Shatter with my Father.




Me &amp; Jeff Lang by TahliaH, on Flickr
Got a decent photo with Cameron Henderson who was on Australia’s Got Talent. I was happy when he and his son went on that show, Cam had been writing songs for years but hadn’t done much with them until this point.




Me and Cam by TahliaH, on Flickr
Learned how to ride a horse when I was 11.




Me &amp; Dandy by TahliaH, on Flickr
Visited the Titanic exhibition in Melbourne with my family and had a picture taken on the replica of the grand staircase.




Fraser, Mum &amp; Tahlia Titanic 1 by TahliaH, on Flickr
· Made friends with a man who is currently in prison... he gets out in 2 weeks, then we’re going for motorcycle rides 




Tahlia &amp; Wayne C by TahliaH, on Flickr

· Went to a 1920s party as a gangster. It was good fun!



Me as gangster2 by TahliaH, on Flickr


I got my Motorcycle learner's permit on the 24th of January, and yesterday I bought this pretty little beast:


----------



## jakedasnake (Feb 5, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I got my Motorcycle learner's permit on the 24th of January, and yesterday I bought this pretty little beast:


 cool  i remember riding my moto when i was younger.

i have done zorbing 
i have done rapids(going up and done the rapids) 
i have gotten up close to a kiwi(the bird) 
these are some of the things i done in New zealand.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

I have survived 5 and 50 years as a smoking drinking risk taker with a taste for adventure.

I have survived an eastern brown bite, croc attack, buffalo attack, pig attack, stallion attack, wild dog attack, bumped into a 4 meter white pointer underwater, was chased 80 meters by a pair of coastal taipans, been shot at while hitch hiking, bashed by the Qld police, bashed by the NSW police, was present for my daughters birth, rafted the Tully at 1cm below the cut off point and flown straight through the trees in an overloaded plane that couldn't get airborne.

More scary than all of these was the hag bitch I married. (Not Darlyn, we're just 20 year friends ha ha).

I dived 15 meters into 1 meter of water (overshot the mark), rolled a VC V8 valiant 7 times at 110 miles per hour pissed at 16, fought off a 5 meter salty whose head I had just run over in my tinny (destroying the propellor) with a paddle, grabbed a dinner thieving goanna from under my camp chair that turned out to be an xl king brown, and so on and so on!

My dad told me when I was 14, "if you dont take risks you dont have adventures, if you dont have adventures you dont have a life"

Good advice I reckon, no complaints here 

Oh and I've been to parliament house and spent 8 months travelling the Solomon Islands in 1981.


----------



## Retic (Feb 5, 2012)

I have bungee jumped
Watched the cliff jumpers in Acapulco
Been through the Panama Canal.
Built around 10 motorbikes from scratch.
Flown a Sopwith Camel
Seen a wild Iguana
Seen a wild caiman
Been bitten by about 100 different snakes.
Been around the world numerous times. 
Paddled with tropical fish in Tahiti
Fathered 2 of the most wonderful, intelligent boys in the world


----------



## Sel (Feb 5, 2012)

boa said:


> Been through the Panama Canal.



I like this one.. that would be cool.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

I have lived in Melbourne, Brisbane, Mackay, Cairns, Kalgoorlie, Perth, a remote island and Darwin.
I have travelled to New Zealand, Thailand, Singapore and Bali (multiple times)
I have travelled all the way around Australia but missed Cape York and Margaret River
I have jumped out of planes a few times and have been up in an aerial acrobatic plane
flying loop de loops and upside down (great fun btw). I have been in planes all different sizes
and helicopters too. I have been abseiling and white water rafting. I have walked across and swum in croc infested rivers. (Gets the heart going).
I have seen many dead bodies and have witnessed many broken bodies heal. 
I have lived next door to a bloke who turned into a triple murderer.
I have represented Darwin playing eightball.
I have shared a house with the drummer from Village people and Yothu Yindi
I have crawled under a train to escape the cops and once decked a 6 foot tall bloke with one punch. Don’t know who was more surprised him or me : )
I have survived 24 hours in 40 degree heat with no water.
But most importantly I survived being tagged by my itsy bitsy little Darwin : )


----------



## Retic (Feb 5, 2012)

It was incredibly cool, it really is the most incredible piece of engineering. 



Sel said:


> I like this one.. that would be cool.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

boa said:


> It was incredibly cool, it really is the most incredible piece of engineering.



Not for the poor buggers building it


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have.. moved house 17 times


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> I have.. moved house 17 times



Wow... that must suck. That's an awful lot of moving!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> I have.. moved house 17 times



YUUUK! Now that IS scary. I hate moving house!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> I have.. moved house 17 times



You must be great at packing, I'll keep you in mind next time I shift : )


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 5, 2012)

Flown a light plane across the NSW/QLD border
Won a trophy for target shooting
Had 3 operations
Been kissed by a dolphin 
Broken a dogs leg (on purpose, in surgery) 
Driven all sorts of vehicles
Travelled much of NSW, QLD and SA
Nearly drowned
Been trapped inside a burning ute
Many other things..
.. But best of all raised (and continue to raise) my beautiful daughter 



Darlyn said:


> You must be great at packing, I'll keep you in mind next time I shift : )



Lol I have had plenty of practice!


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 5, 2012)

I delivered a complete strangers one twin of baby girls at 30 weeks gestation on the side of the road in a datsun 120y and she came out inside the still completely intact womb, like a football with a tiny human inside.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 5, 2012)

gods...sounds like a uterine prolapse..poor duck!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

What was the other twin in? Sorry, morbid curiosity.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 5, 2012)

Gee, my life sounds really dull compared to all yours. MMMM, what can I say that might sound a bit different.

I wrote to death row and lifers in America for about 30 yrs, still writing to a lady inmate now....does that count !!


----------



## MathewB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have lived in England, Brisbane and the goldy coast
I have been to England, Singapore, Hong Kong, KL, New York, Alaska, Canada, Tazzie, NZ, Paris, Venice, Florence, Rome, Wales, Ireland, Scotland, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Longreach, Kangaroo Island.
I can play/shred guitar on my Gibson SG
I can play drums
I have successfully bred Cunninghams Skinks
I have a Kawasaki trail bike, that I can ride
I have got a bullseye with bow and arrow
I have shot a gun
I have been within a metre of an 800kg Grizzly Bear

Not bad for 16!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

MathewB said:


> I have lived in England, Brisbane and the goldy coast
> I have been to England, Singapore, Hong Kong, KL, New York, Alaska, Canada, Tazzie, NZ, Paris, Venice, Florence, Rome, Wales, Ireland, Scotland, Sydney, Melbourne, Adelaide, Longreach, Kangaroo Island.
> I can play/shred guitar on my Gibson SG
> I can play drums
> ...



Keep going cobber, it just gets better!



grannieannie said:


> Gee, my life sounds really dull compared to all yours. MMMM, what can I say that might sound a bit different.
> 
> I wrote to death row and lifers in America for about 30 yrs, still writing to a lady inmate now....does that count !!



That's pretty wild Annie. Good onya! Why did/do you do it?

Hey and thanks for giving me my 600th like!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Gee, my life sounds really dull compared to all yours. MMMM, what can I say that might sound a bit different.
> 
> I wrote to death row and lifers in America for about 30 yrs, still writing to a lady inmate now....does that count !!




Life is not a competition Grannieannie it's a journey : )
I bet it was interesting correspondence

It's actually quite weird writing down the things that stand out to yourself from your life.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 5, 2012)

I remembered my password...


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

wow.. my life is boring.
I've lived in the same town all my life (41 years)
I've only ever lived in 2 houses.. at home with mum until i was 21, 
then my hubby and l bought a house (20 years)
i've only attended 2 schools.. primary and secondary
I have however met Trinny and Susanna from "what not to wear"
I have got photo's (real ones) of Victoria and David Beckhams kids (my sister was their nanny for quite some time)
I have a signed copy of one of Elton Johns elbums (sister got it when she "visited" him with the Beckhams)


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Whereabouts do you live?


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......zzzzzzzzzzzzz.........


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 5, 2012)

I have given birth to the most beautiful little girl in the world! Thats my claim to fame.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 5, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> I have given birth to the most beautiful little girl in the world! Thats my claim to fame.



Nothing competes with that does it


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Whereabouts do you live?



who me? why?

i have 2 kids but they were "c's".. so unfortunately l haven't actually given birth


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

Cos it says you live in Melbourne and you say you live in a town, which I figure
is not Melbourne. Just wondered if you live in the Yarra Valley, I'm from Warburton.


----------



## lynchette85 (Feb 5, 2012)

ajandj said:


> who me? why?
> 
> i have 2 kids but they were "c's".. so unfortunately l haven't actually given birth



Me either, my daughter was a c and I have always been disappointed I wasn't able to give birth naturally :/ But regardless of how she came out she will always be my world and my greatest achievement


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 5, 2012)

lynchette85 said:


> Me either, my daughter was a c and I have always been disappointed I wasn't able to give birth naturally :/ But regardless of how she came out she will always be my world and my greatest achievement



Why would you want to do that to yourself! If i could find a way of not having to do it 'like that' i wouldn't even need time to think about it! lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh, I forgot one and I can't believe I forgot it!

When I was 13 my favourite band was Killing heidi, and they came to Geelong and played at CC Music in town. It was a fairly small shop, so small gig. They were releasing a single, and I got the day off school for it 

My brother had a broken arm at the time so Ella signed his cast as well as his CD. After that we went and had an ice cream at Wendy's which was directly across from CC Music and then decided to go home. Halfway down the escalator my brother realised he'd forgotten his CD. We went straight back up the escalator which was pretty close to Wendy's, but it was already gone.

My Mother told the security guard at CC Music what had happened but he didn't care. A lady in a tracksuit had been listening and she told us to wait there. She came back a couple of minutes later and told us that Ella said we could come back in and get another CD signed. The funny thing was that everyone else had finished getting their things signed and after we went back in they closed up the shop. Ella signed Fraser's CD and chatted with us for a while, she was very friendly.

I had a crush on Ella Hooper's brother Jesse at the time, so I was quite happy when I turned around and he was standing there talking to somebody. He saw me looking at him so he came over and gave me a hug. Then he said he liked my jacket and gave me another hug. That made my day!  

The pictures I have aren't fantastic, we were using a camera with a film, and when my Mother was taking it out it was damaged :x I was left with no pictures of me with the band, only the ones of my brother and his arm. 

We'd been talking to a lady and her daughter at the gig that day, and out of sheer luck my Mother saw them in the street where she worked one day. She told them what happened with the photos, and they said that she had a photo with me and the band. She had her CD signed before me and when she was leaving she turned around and got a photo of me and the band. She didn't even know why she took it, but I'm glad she did. How's that for luck?!


----------



## sunny_girl (Feb 5, 2012)

I was a state champion hockey player when I was 12.
I was a teen mum, have two beautiful boys.
I did things a little backward, had kids then got married.
I have walked the Kokoda track and experiecned alot on that journey. I have been in the trenches our soldiers were in 70 yrs ago.
I am part of a group of 10 that raised $36000 for guide dogs nsw act.
I have been pierced 10 times. 
I have never been bitten by a snake though :-/


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 5, 2012)

compared to all of you my life is extremely dull... hell even a massive branch falling off a tree onto a house scared the hell out of me, saw it happen today.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> compared to all of you my life is extremely dull... hell even a massive branch falling off a tree onto a house scared the hell out of me, saw it happen today.



Time is on your side mate! Follow your interests, stay alive and you'll have tons of fun. Life is long (from your side of the picture!)
The only advice I can give you is to get out of the burbs (at the appropriate time). They are death.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never smoked weed ( pre much everyone else in my year group has lols ) but i just drink


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> I have never smoked weed ( pre much everyone else in my year group has lols ) but i just drink



Poor bugger, never mind. I thought this was about what you HAD done?


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

ajandj said:


> who me? why?
> 
> i have 2 kids but they were "c's".. so unfortunately l haven't actually given birth



I live a couple of hours away from Melbourne, in the Latrobe Valley.. near the power stations and we are actually a city now


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 5, 2012)

I tackled Alan Langer, who was dancing, on a table, in his underpants.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 5, 2012)

ajandj said:


> who me? why?
> 
> i have 2 kids but they were "c's".. so unfortunately l haven't actually given birth




Mine was a c too, its still a birth though!!


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 5, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Poor bugger, never mind. I thought this was about what you HAD done?



mate it's comment like these why i love fishing


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Mine was a c too, its still a birth though!!



It's not like you get a second chance. My daughter was a C to after 16 hours. Oh yea it's a birth. Whatever the cirsumstances you have to welcome the new people.

1 was plenty for me though and I wasn't the one giving birth. Pleasure to be a life giver though!



TeKnO said:


> mate it's comment like these why i love fishing



Fishing is a pleasure with or without drugs. Your choice cobber. Be careful judging people, it can come back to bite you.


----------



## ajandj (Feb 5, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Mine was a c too, its still a birth though!!


with my first was 39 hours and no progress.. emergancy "c" and have no memory of any of it. There are photo's but i cannot remember anything. I've always felt he was taken not born and l thought it would be different with my second as she was "elective" although it's not possible for me to go natural, but l still feel that she was also taken not born


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 5, 2012)

Fishing is a pleasure with or without drugs. Your choice cobber. Be careful judging people, it can come back to bite you.[/QUOTE]

uploading to /b/ as we speak nuohmygod TROLOLOL


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 5, 2012)

ajandj said:


> with my first was 39 hours and no progress.. emergancy "c" and have no memory of any of it. There are photo's but i cannot remember anything. I've always felt he was taken not born and l thought it would be different with my second as she was "elective" although it's not possible for me to go natural, but l still feel that she was also taken not born



Wow, taken not born,
How about alive and healthy instead of seriously ill, or worse.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> I tackled Alan Langer, who was dancing, on a table, in his underpants.



No...... never mind. Shame to shut down those dulcet tones ha ha goodonya


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 5, 2012)

Gee, we've gone from fishing to birth and C sections...wow...isn't it wonderful how the human mind works.


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 6, 2012)

I have been up the Himalayas on a donkey when I was 3
I have fallen head first out of a 2 story building and walked away (well, was actually driven away in an ambulance) with only a broken wrist
I have had meningitis.....TWICE!
I have so far avoided pregnancy
I got away from a freaky looking guy who tried to abduct me from a pet shop when I was 7
I saved my brother and one sister from drowning
I knew Wollongong ax murderer, Keith Schrieber, when we were kids he would carry me around on his shoulders
I have seen orca whales in the wild and swam with dolphins
I lived in the same house until I was 19
Mostly stuff I did when I was growing up, I'm rather boring now


----------



## mungus (Feb 6, 2012)

Been married to the same person for 16 years....................still mentally able to explain why :lol:


----------



## K3nny (Feb 6, 2012)

bungee jumped in Bali to try to cure my fear of heights (not cured yet, but meh was fun), only to find out later that apparently someone died there before because of a malfunction... good thing they didn't tell me before hand.

on the flip side i've also went to an extremely dodgy theme park in Jakarta, rumor has it one of the new rides (aptly named tornado) was so dodgy a row of people fell off, and there was a cover up. Us being 18 years old and finishing up high school thought wouldn't it be great if we tried it out...

Big mistake. The safety harnesses were nothing more than the clicky thingy car seat belts used (those with the red release buttons and pretty old ones at that) clicked between your legs, held on losely i mightn add, and even with the safety bar down there was a good 10 cm gap between me and the bar, literally had to hold on for dear life cz chances are i'd slip through the gap pretty easily... never.doing.that.again... hopefully.


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 6, 2012)

Rolled a car multiple times and hit a tree, which stopped us going off a cliff.

Hit a tree head on at 120 in another car.

Took out a sign post in a 40 zone at about 85 sideways.

I wasn't the driver in any of those 3 accidents, each time the driver was trying to drift, lol.

Outran the cops on the highway when I first got my licence (smartened up a lot, now).

Jumped a motocross bike over 150 feet.

Had my bike land on me from over 20 feet up.

Jumped and FLAT LANDED an XR 80 higher than a house (those who know about motocross bikes will know any bike, let alone an XR80 with horrible suspension is a death wish to flat land from that height).

Been chased by a car full of armed drug dealers (I saw one of them alone in a car and he smacked a puppy, I went off at him so he got his "boiz" to wait outside the cinema, then it was on lol. I'll admit it, I ran ).

Watched someone get thrown through a wall whilst doing a bit of private debt collecting.

Disarmed someone with a knife.

Tackled someone with a gun (later found out it was a replica, but he burst into a room full of people at a party and it looked real, lol).

Been a passanger in a VS commodore wagon at 195 clicks in a 60 zone going up sharp hills, airborne with less than a car width between each side of the road and a bunch of trees.

Overtaken a car on my dirt bike at about 110 on a small bush road that was signed at 50, car was coming in the other direction and my bottom end siezed, locking my back tyre so I was sliding at over 100 straight into a car, managed to go between them crossed up. Had to tow the bike home -.-

Rebuilt the bike completely a few times.

Done engine conversions on cars.

Camped in a tropical cyclone on the side of a flooding river with no way to get back home with the boys, we nearly drowned trying to cross the river with a swag each.

Nearly been bitten by a brown or taipan that was bigger than me (probably a walk in the park for a lot of you, but it scared me, haha).

Chased a bloke with a machete because he attacked a mate of mine with a metal pole (cops ended up intervening).

Snapped 3 bones in my hand clean in half, was awake for the operation when they removed the pin that was in one bone (the other was titanium plated and one was left to heal on its own).

Nearly died from an extremely bad case glandular fever, lost the hearing in my right ear as a result of that. 

Lived with my Mrs for 3 years, quite an accomplishment for people my age.

Sold cars to get my dogs treatment at the vet.

I've got more stories that will probably come to me later.

Been asked to model for a few companies.

Nothing too special, SteveNT's stories sound awesome. If you posted up all the animal attacks in detail, I'd be keen to read them, mate.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha ha mate read the book. It's coming. The stallion was vastly more scary than any of the others. I was bailed up in a small tree that he tried his best to kick down. Had me bailed up for 3 hours. When my coleauge returned 2 hours late (he found some visible gold) I bumped that stallion in the bum across 20km of flood plain with the Tojo bullbar. Wouldnt like to be the next person he met!


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 6, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Ha ha mate read the book. It's coming. The stallion was vastly more scary than any of the others. I was bailed up in a small tree that he tried his best to kick down. Had me bailed up for 3 hours. When my coleauge returned 2 hours late (he found some visible gold) I bumped that stallion in the bum across 20km of flood plain with the Tojo bullbar. Wouldnt like to be the next person he met!



Lol, couldn't you just walk around the tree? Every time a horse has chased me, I find the nearest tree and walk around it, it can't get you, lol.


----------



## dreamkiller (Feb 6, 2012)

lol, she was already on mums tummy when i arrived..


SteveNT said:


> What was the other twin in? Sorry, morbid curiosity.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 6, 2012)

dreamkiller said:


> lol, she was already on mums tummy when i arrived..



I see from your profile you're a paramedic....now why aren't I surprised.... 
Unsung heros and heroines.... thank you for being who you are, and doing what you do.... xx


----------



## ajandj (Feb 6, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Wow, taken not born,
> How about alive and healthy instead of seriously ill, or worse.



My son was "unwell" when he was born and i couldn't nurse him for some time.
My daughter was born alive and healthy and l am blessed to have both of my kids. Sara was a miricle as l was told l would never carry another child after Jack.

Do you have kids?


----------



## Trench (Feb 6, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I have survived 5 and 50 years as a smoking drinking risk taker with a taste for adventure.
> 
> I have survived an eastern brown bite, croc attack, buffalo attack, pig attack, stallion attack, wild dog attack, bumped into a 4 meter white pointer underwater, was chased 80 meters by a pair of coastal taipans, been shot at while hitch hiking, bashed by the Qld police, bashed by the NSW police, was present for my daughters birth, rafted the Tully at 1cm below the cut off point and flown straight through the trees in an overloaded plane that couldn't get airborne.
> 
> ...



I am green with envy, you lucky dog 
but I am 15 there is still time 

I have caught a coastal taipan.
jumped off a roof
and a few other things


----------



## Megzz (Feb 6, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Gee, my life sounds really dull compared to all yours. MMMM, what can I say that might sound a bit different.
> 
> I wrote to death row and lifers in America for about 30 yrs, still writing to a lady inmate now....does that count !!


I actually write to 6 US inmates now. Not lifers or on death row though, as those people tend to get a lot of correspondence from people feeling really sorry for them. Mine are all people who werent recieving letters from anyone else. Its amazing to hear what some of them have experienced, huh


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 6, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I see from your profile you're a paramedic....now why aren't I surprised....
> Unsung heros and heroines.... thank you for being who you are, and doing what you do.... xx





^^^This.

And Grannieannie, you are such a sweet lady!


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 6, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Gee, we've gone from fishing to birth and C sections...wow...isn't it wonderful how the human mind works.



I'm actually feeling kind of dull on that point; all three of mine were natural, one in hospital and the last two at home in the birthing pool. No interventions, no drugs, just me, my body, and my baby working as one. And screaming bloody murder in my middle child's case but come on; he was 8 pounds 11 ounces, born in the caul which my midwife had to pop because it wasn't going to go on it's own... Other than that 
I may as well have just nipped down to the shops to pick up a baby considering the minimal impact it had on my body.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 6, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> ^^^This.
> 
> And Grannieannie, you are such a sweet lady!



Well thank you for the compliment my dear, but really I'm a very ordinary person, warts and all. Probaby a bit boring, old fashioned and quite conservative......I think most people here are much more exciting than me.



Nighthawk said:


> I'm actually feeling kind of dull on that point; all three of mine were natural, one in hospital and the last two at home in the birthing pool. No interventions, no drugs, just me, my body, and my baby working as one. And screaming bloody murder in my middle child's case but come on; he was 8 pounds 11 ounces, born in the caul which my midwife had to pop because it wasn't going to go on it's own... Other than that
> I may as well have just nipped down to the shops to pick up a baby considering the minimal impact it had on my body.



In my day, I don't think there was any such thing as birthing pools or tanks...after the birth you stayed in hospital for about a week and didn't get out of bed for a couple of days. I had two babies...Christopher was vacuum extraction, I had high blood pressure with him and was in hospital for about 2 weeks before he was born. He was a 23 hr labour. Beccy was a 5 hr labour.....had cordal block with both.....he weighted about 6lb 7oz..and she was 8lb 14oz. Now Chris is 38 and Beccy 37 with babies of their own.


----------



## zzzboa (Feb 6, 2012)

what about bazz?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 6, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> In my day, I don't think there was any such thing as birthing pools or tanks...after the birth you stayed in hospital for about a week and didn't get out of bed for a couple of days. I had two babies...Christopher was vacuum extraction, I had high blood pressure with him and was in hospital for about 2 weeks before he was born. He was a 23 hr labour. Beccy was a 5 hr labour.....had cordal block with both.....he weighted about 6lb 7oz..and she was 8lb 14oz. Now Chris is 38 and Beccy 37 with babies of their own.



Full respect for that Grannieannie; I was in NZ for my daughter's birth which is the only reason I was in the hospital, they subsidise independant midwives over there, being my first labour I was scared and didn't trust my body so I wanted to be in hospital, but I'm terrified of the damn things and I knew my midwife anyway. She was marvellous! Over here though, I went to the hospital for one visit. Just one. They treated me with complete disrespect, like a piece of meat, like I knew nothing. I was patronised and dismissed... people on the street will only treat me like that once before I turn my back, and there was no way I was going into a hospital feeling like that. So I found my marvellous Wendy, had the other two at home and never looked back. Don't get me wrong, I'm under no illusions as to how lucky I am. I'm one of those women who spit out babies like melon seeds (phut phut lmao), so I've got the luxury of that choice and the determination to see it through, particularly in these controversial times.
I'm done with having babies though, my little treasures are in my life and are quite enough for me


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 6, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> I'm one of those women who spit out babies like melon seeds (phut phut lmao),



Oh dear, i think you have just made yourself my sig now nighthawk!!!!

The mental images!!! LOL... Literally LMFAO!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 6, 2012)

zzzboa said:


> what about bazz?



What about Bazz.... 
why don't you just stop being a bloody nuisence and get back to work !!


----------



## Defective (Feb 7, 2012)

moved house 5 times
had more hospital admissions than most of my family
broke a record at the RAH for high opening pressure (65 when its meant to be between 7-10)
walked home at 2am
got in a car with a stranger (we later become good friends)


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 7, 2012)

-Lived in 3 different countires in 3 different continents by the age of 11.
-Been alive in 2 different Millennia before the age of 1.
-Lived in so many places and had such a mixed race family that IDK what nationality I even am.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 7, 2012)

I witnessed a 14YO get hit by a bus...


----------



## Carnelian (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW so many different stories & adventures.

I think I am pretty boring compared to most of you but here goes - 

Given birth to 4 gorgeous children, all natural, drug free births & survived having them all within 5yrs (AHHH the nappies)
Left home at 15
Have been a wildlife carer since I was about 16
Saved my cousin from drowning when I was about 9 & he was about 3 & if any of you follow the NRL you would recognize his name Steve Turner.
Homeschooled my kids for the last 4yrs 
Traveled around 90% of QLD but haven't seen much else


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 7, 2012)

This gets me excited for the long life ahead of me 

So far, 
passed out in the middle of class
Grown a huge love for reptiles 
Bitten by a crazy little dog, matlese ****zu
Crawled under a pizza oven, very very hot down there
ran away with my friend from a pack of kangaroos around the middle of no where
bitten by a rabbit, multiple times...
So far 1 lizard bite and 2 snake bites
vomited in the middle of centerlink (gross, i know, but me and my family thought it was rather funny, then again, we dont have the most "Sane" Family...)
seen a few wild snakes and lizards
done a few charity events
caught a crab randomly
saw dolphins while i was learning to drive a boat, very exciting 

Very dull life, but i am only a teen, i have yet to explore the world and do crazy things like all you guys and girls  there is probably alot of stuff i have not added :S.... Cannot wait to see what other crazy adventures you have all been on


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 7, 2012)

Carnelian said:


> WOW so many different stories & adventures.
> 
> I think I am pretty boring compared to most of you but here goes -
> 
> Given birth to 4 gorgeous children, all natural, drug free births & survived having them all within 5yrs (AHHH the nappies)



HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?? Seriously... sometimes I feel like just the 3 in 5 years is doing my head in as much as I love them to bits


----------



## sunny_girl (Feb 7, 2012)

Carnelian said:


> WOW so many different stories & adventures.
> 
> I think I am pretty boring compared to most of you but here goes -
> 
> ...




We're all Doggie fans in this house, so yeah I recognize his name!!! 
Go BULLDOGS!!!


----------



## Carnelian (Feb 7, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> HOW DID YOU SURVIVE?? Seriously... sometimes I feel like just the 3 in 5 years is doing my head in as much as I love them to bits



LOL the funny part is I would do all that again in preference to homeschooling them, so much easier dealing with 4 little kids than 4 preteen - teenage kids day in day out & trying to be mum & teacher all at once. But as you say "I love them to bits" & I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 7, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> I witnessed a 14YO get hit by a bus...



Oh dear, how sad.... I hope the young person came out of it ok

You know what people....we don't have to do extraordinary things in life to be happy...I'm a very indoors person, and yet I love my life....


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 8, 2012)

I've got an infraction, but I can't say why, or I'll get another one.


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 8, 2012)

I've contracted gastroenteritis, it's been a bad week


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> I've got an infraction, but I can't say why, or I'll get another one.



That's a shame...



Sir_Hiss said:


> I've contracted gastroenteritis, it's been a bad week



I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Carnelian said:


> LOL the funny part is I would do all that again in preference to homeschooling them, so much easier dealing with 4 little kids than 4 preteen - teenage kids day in day out & trying to be mum & teacher all at once. But as you say "I love them to bits" & I wouldn't have it any other way.



Good on you for homeschooling though; how does that work out for you? I've wondered about it a bit myself.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 8, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Lol, couldn't you just walk around the tree? Every time a horse has chased me, I find the nearest tree and walk around it, it can't get you, lol.



This was a completely wild (in both senses of the word) stallion. He was large and clearly intending to kill me. I have no idea why.

I have sidestepped buffalo around a tree but being 4 meters up this tree was vastly superior to being at ground level. Believe me.


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been to Papua New Guinea, Thailand, NZ, Bali, Fiji, around the USA and almost all the states/territories of Australia
I have survived being kicked out of home and school when I was 15
I have been a homeless at 17
I have finished a degree at uni and nearly finished my second
I have been a widow and single mum for nearly 3 years
I have been on daytime TV
I have met Danny Devito
I have had sex on a plane
I have jumped out a couple of planes
I have shot an M16
I have saved a life with CPR (his lips were literally blue when I found him)
I have a created an action plan for the zombie invasion
I have had heart surgery 
I have had 4 cars (2 of them new) in my 4 years of driving
I have moved 10 times in the last 10 years


all I can think of....


----------



## MadeInNZ (Feb 8, 2012)

I have moved house 25 times in the last 21 years andcountries once.
I have been thru a 7.1 earthquake.
I have skydived, assailed, bungy jumped twice, hand glidedand parasailed, tramped in knee deep snow, stood under freezing waterfalls and had the ***** scared out of me by a penguin.
I have a degree and a diploma.
I have two kids, both c-sections, first one dam near killedus both, second time round it was easier lol. 
I spent my 20’s partying till dawn.
I have laughed so hard my tummy muscles hurt for days.
And I’m not even half way thru life yet!


----------



## Trench (Feb 8, 2012)

I have read all the scales and tails issues published so far,
I have saved a girl who's hair had caught on fire from being to close to a lighted candle,
I have got a few bulls eye with a 65 pound bow, and a 22 gun,
I have hit all clay plates, but one out of 5 with a shotgun,
I have lived in a 10 meter house bus with 9 other people for 4 years,
I have been homeschooled my whole life,
I have helped build a house,
I have started with a friend of mine to make a log cabin, never finished it because we ran out of logs but got a good part of it done,


----------



## olivehydra (Feb 8, 2012)

Black.Rabbit said:


> I have a created an action plan for the zombie invasion
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Did it involve this chessnut ?


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

I've (accidentally) stepped on an Eastern Brown.
I've (accidentally) stepped on a few stingrays.
I've skydived a few times.
I've made 2 children.
I've married an amazing woman.
I've broken numerous bones through misadventure but none BEFORE I was 18.
I've swam with dolphins.
I've walked on beaches where mine are the only footprints.
I've lived a happy life.



Trench said:


> I have started with a friend of mine to make a log cabin, never finished it because we ran out of logs but got a good part of it done,



Then get some more logs. Sounds like a good project.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 8, 2012)

A mate of mine got owned by a big stallion badly, he had to get rescued by a troopy. He went back and shot every brown horse he could see lol.



SteveNT said:


> This was a completely wild (in both senses of the word) stallion. He was large and clearly intending to kill me. I have no idea why.
> 
> I have sidestepped buffalo around a tree but being 4 meters up this tree was vastly superior to being at ground level. Believe me.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 8, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Oh dear, how sad.... I hope the young person came out of it ok
> 
> You know what people....we don't have to do extraordinary things in life to be happy...I'm a very indoors person, and yet I love my life....



few broken ribs broken arms and a stuffed knee he is a damn lucky boy... rode a scooter onto the road in front of the bus -.-

the creepy part though at like lunch time the day it happened my teacher is like i had a dream that u got hit buy a bus last night, im like ok haha weird...
then 3hrs later i witnessed that happen!
poor bus driver


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 8, 2012)

i have danced to the hot potato with the wiggles when i was little
i have been on the radio
i have had a poem published in a book
i have been horseriding for 14 yrs 
im now a qualified coach
i have been zorbing
i have moved out of home
i have got engaged
i have now brought a house
i have been on a cruise ship (noumea,isle of pines, lifu)
have been to uluru and darwin
have been to nz
been whale watching and had the mother whale sit under the boat while the bubby played right next to us
have seen crocs jump out of the water 
have trained my own doggies to do lots of tricks
i have fallen off my friends horse and knocked myself out and had to go to the hospital
i have re arranged my hip muscles coming off a horse
have had a fractured arm
had concussion a few times
ridden my bike head on into a tree...
discovered that atv's and me dont mix well
i own pretty much all the herps i want with a few exceptions
i have broken toes quite a few times
i have fallen off a moving tractor (i was on the back throwing hay ) in a paddock of very crazy ponies
i have survived depression


and now i have housework to do.........


----------



## Defective (Feb 8, 2012)

i put out a fire yesterday.....that was fun!


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 8, 2012)

ive been on channel9, channel 7,channel 10, and ABC and Gem
ive toured VIC and NSW singing
we won the national singing championships
umm
met many different recording artists
sang with Jimmy Barens etc
got 8 pet lizards!
umm yer.. thats my life haha
oh i got into the top 3% of Australia in a Geography test... lol i think i did that through remembering snake localities haha 
ive moved high schools and won and award at a awards night dinner thing after only being there 4 weeks! O.O

umm yer thats bout it haha


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

I shaved my beard. Now maybe I should be known as 'The Artist Formerly Known As Beard'.

The only problem was that my beard and chest hair meet up, so I didn't know where to stop shaving( I don't have the gold chain to mark the end point) so I began shaving my chest and once I started I had to continue, had to be symetrical. A shaved chest and hairy abdomen just looked silly, so, I had to keep going. Again, the appearence of a hair free upper half and a 'manly' lower region was something to be seen, so the 'frank and beans' had to become sans hair.

Have you ever seen a hairless man but he has retained the hairy legs???

They needed to be cleaned up too.

So, here I am, beardless and smooth bodied, well the front half anyway.

























This may or may not be true.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> I shaved my beard. Now maybe I should be known as 'The Artist Formerly Known As Beard'.
> 
> The only problem was that my beard and chest hair meet up, so I didn't know where to stop shaving( I don't have the gold chain to mark the end point) so I began shaving my chest and once I started I had to continue, had to be symetrical. A shaved chest and hairy abdomen just looked silly, so, I had to keep going. Again, the appearence of a hair free upper half and a 'manly' lower region was something to be seen, so the 'frank and beans' had to become sans hair.
> 
> ...



Good lord Beard... 


I wondered what the distant sparkle was...


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> This was a completely wild (in both senses of the word) stallion. He was large and clearly intending to kill me. I have no idea why.
> 
> I have sidestepped buffalo around a tree but being 4 meters up this tree was vastly superior to being at ground level. Believe me.



You really don't know why the horse wanted to kill you.... :lol: ..... oh come on Steve, look in the mirror baby !!! :lol:
Sorry, couldn't resist that comment.... :lol: but you know I really like you...


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 8, 2012)

Was born in England, spent my first birthday, and took my first steps in Canada.
Been to Sydney, Melbourne, Tasmania, Wales, France, Spain, Gibraltar, Malta, Egypt, Singapore, Dubai, Honolulu, America, South Africa, and the Canary Isles to name a few.
Had heart surgery (had a hole in my heart till about six years ago)
Been a chauffeur for a Limo company (few stories I won't tell from that job!!)
Been a kennel maid, Riding School assistant, Machinist, Check-out chick, and Switchboard operator.
Had an accident on horseback that left me with Agoraphobia.
Been a Brownie-Guide Leader and Assistant Region commisioner in the Guiding Association.
Got three wonderful kids, all grown up now, and are all my best mates.
The youngest was a home birth, BEST way to have 'em! it was the best experience.
I looked after my precious Dad who developed Alzheimer's, kept him home with me for as long as I could till it affected my health, then the family told me it was time to allow him to be looked after by carers in an Aged Care facility. I still continued his care as much as I could, and towards the end, visited him daily to feed him his dinners. He was a very special man to me, and it was the hardest thing ever to lose him, he passed last March, six days before his 85th birthday. RIP Dad.
I survived a massive overdose I took, came within a hairs breadth of dying, spent two days on the critical list as part of a six day stay in ICU.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha I can't compare with beard but...

In my (now, its my birthday today) 24 years of life I've done...

Skydived solo a few times.
Obtained a pilots license by the age of 16. 
Completed one degree and in third year of another. 
Spent a total of $70,000 on cars without having a job. 
Totaled the first of the two cars accidentally. 
Very recently I purchased a big block of land in Greenvale, Victoria. 
Been on the radio a few times including interviews and my band playing live. 
Been on TV lots. 
My band is playing the Hi-Fi bar this month in Melbourne! (a top venue for international artists)


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> I shaved my beard. Now maybe I should be known as 'The Artist Formerly Known As Beard'.
> 
> The only problem was that my beard and chest hair meet up, so I didn't know where to stop shaving( I don't have the gold chain to mark the end point) so I began shaving my chest and once I started I had to continue, had to be symetrical. A shaved chest and hairy abdomen just looked silly, so, I had to keep going. Again, the appearence of a hair free upper half and a 'manly' lower region was something to be seen, so the 'frank and beans' had to become sans hair.
> 
> ...



You are going to need a butt load of nappy rash powder to kill the itch once the hair starts to grow back.
You poor guy!


----------



## nagini-baby (Feb 8, 2012)

oh and i met the mclemonts and tammin sursok....


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> You are going to need a butt load of nappy rash powder to kill the itch once the hair starts to grow back.
> You poor guy!




Na, I'll just lather up with baby oil daily 

Smooth and slippery.



nagini-baby said:


> oh and i met the mclemonts and tammin sursok....





Oooooooooooo, Tammin sursuck hey 



'Spose thats'd be a thrill how home and away fans.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> Na, I'll just lather up with baby oil daily
> 
> Smooth and slippery.



Okkkkkay.....now excuse me while I go and slam my hand in the front door in an effort to distract myself from that little mental image.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 8, 2012)

nagini-baby said:


> oh and i met the mclemonts and tammin sursok....



Ummm, who are they...never heard of them....I presume they are music people !!


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> Okkkkkay.....now excuse me while I go and slam my hand in the front door in an effort to distract myself from that little mental image.



Hahahaha, just picture the scene in slow-mo.


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> Hahahaha, just picture the scene in slow-mo.



*DOH!!!!*

Will you just stop already! 

*giggles*


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

Hahahaha, I know you're picturing it. My work here is done


----------



## longqi (Feb 8, 2012)

Ive had an interesting life

Nothing much to change

So many sunsets in so many places left to taste


----------



## 12-08-67 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have bungey jumped the biggest drop in South Africa - did not cure my fear of heights
I have cage dived with Great Whites - did not cure my fear of sharks in the surf
I have volunteered in South Africa, South America and Thailand at wildlife rescue centres and been with some amazing wild animals and witness the aftermath of some of the cruelest people on earth keeping exotic pets 
I have been volunteering as an animal ambulance driver and still am amazed at the limited care some people give to both wildlife and domestic animals - i have managed not to assault any of these people - to this point
I have seen the happiest and most humble of people in the poorest of countries
I have fallen in love with my stimson and amazed at how much attitude and personality he has


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> Hahahaha, I know you're picturing it. My work here is done



She's not the only one, but I haven't got a clue what you look like, so I'm picturing Jason Statham... *yay*


----------



## Beard (Feb 8, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> She's not the only one, but I haven't got a clue what you look like, so I'm picturing Jason Statham... *yay*



Close but I'm taller


----------



## shell477 (Feb 8, 2012)

Age 23, I have:

Been to New Zealand three times
Shot many guns and rifles
Had my sternum broken (by the guy I later married)
Gotten married
Bought a House
Fallen of a motorbike
Nearly sat on a tiger snake
Raised a kangaroo joey
Raised a baby rosella
Been assaulted by a drug********** woman who then proceeded to repeatedly stab her housemate for not helping her (i was only 14)
Taken up and quit smoking
King hit my brother
Been suspended from APS


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> Close but I'm taller



What an amazing coincidence: I look just like Scarlett Johanssen, only shorter. And slightly more different in the face. And possibly build. Actually... maybe not at all...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 8, 2012)

I have done a list of things I would like to do from the list of things you guys have done.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 8, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> I have done a list of things I would like to do from the list of things you guys have done.



I bet that doesnt include having your sternum broken,... I highly recommend against it...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 8, 2012)

shell477 said:


> I bet that doesnt include having your sternum broken,... I highly recommend against it...



Did you have to wear the brace connected to your collar bones?


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 8, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> I witnessed a 14YO get hit by a bus...


Crap! Was he ok?


----------



## shell477 (Feb 8, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Did you have to wear the brace connected to your collar bones?



No I didnt - I should correct myself sorry, I didnt break my sternum I cracked part of it. 
Still painful as hell and took over 5 years to recover.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 8, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> You really don't know why the horse wanted to kill you.... :lol: ..... oh come on Steve, look in the mirror baby !!! :lol:
> Sorry, couldn't resist that comment.... :lol: but you know I really like you...



LOL He was the only horse I ever met who found me so ugly that I needed to be exterminated! But then again there were the buff, the pigs, the crocs, the dogs, the plane pilot, the ex........

Maybe you're onto something there Annie


----------



## JasonL (Feb 8, 2012)

I have lived outside the Sutherland Shire.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 8, 2012)

been to frankston and survived.


----------



## Popas (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been to every country in Europe.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 8, 2012)

Beard said:


> I shaved my beard. Now maybe I should be known as 'The Artist Formerly Known As Beard'.
> 
> The only problem was that my beard and chest hair meet up, so I didn't know where to stop shaving( I don't have the gold chain to mark the end point) so I began shaving my chest and once I started I had to continue, had to be symetrical. A shaved chest and hairy abdomen just looked silly, so, I had to keep going. Again, the appearence of a hair free upper half and a 'manly' lower region was something to be seen, so the 'frank and beans' had to become sans hair.
> 
> ...



I have read more disturbing things. But not many.

Not many at all.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 8, 2012)

I got drunk on radio once. It was great the cops supplied the booze, so I tried to get rid of as much of it as I could : )

They were trying to show how different amounts of booze result in different readings. So we kept getting breathalysed through out the
experiment. It started at 7 in the morning and I was ****efaced by 9.30 am. Excellent outcome. That was on Cairns radio 4CAFM with
Locco ( for locals)


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 8, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I got drunk on radio once. It was great the cops supplied the booze, so I tried to get rid of as much of it as I could : )
> 
> They were trying to show how different amounts of booze result in different readings. So we kept getting breathalysed through out the
> experiment. It started at 7 in the morning and I was ****efaced by 9.30 am. Excellent outcome. That was on Cairns radio 4CAFM with
> Locco ( for locals)




You sound like a lot of fun.
Next time I'm in the top end we should meet.

Imagine the head lines!!!!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 9, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> You sound like a lot of fun.
> Next time I'm in the top end we should meet.
> 
> Imagine the head lines!!!!



Last time I made the headlines it was front page saying I drank me own urine, LMAO
I'm in if you are : )


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> I got drunk on radio once. It was great the cops supplied the booze, so I tried to get rid of as much of it as I could : )
> 
> They were trying to show how different amounts of booze result in different readings. So we kept getting breathalysed through out the
> experiment. It started at 7 in the morning and I was ****efaced by 9.30 am. Excellent outcome. That was on Cairns radio 4CAFM with
> Locco ( for locals)



I've only ever been drunk at work once: I was working as a hostess that night for a vintage car group, a small function, and midway through shifts our chef noticed a new brand of tequila on the top shelf of the bar. Being young and a little silly we all decided to see if the guarantee of "22 standard drinks" on the bottle was correct.
I can't remember much of that night, but there was a rather profuse letter of thanks from the car group waiting at the front office for me when I arrived for my next shift two days later; apparently they had a blast and (evidently) so did I.
There were 24 standard drinks. We wrote it down, and paid for the bottle from our tips...


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 9, 2012)

We got free coffees for 2.5 hours to sober us up. But then we had a function to attend with more free alcohol.
Probably my best day at work ever. Get drunk and stay drunk cos it's required of you.


Also the cops had to pay my cab fare home cos they got me drunk : ) Winning!


The next day hurt a lot tho


----------



## -Katana- (Feb 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> We got free coffees for 2.5 hours to sober us up. But then we had a function to attend with more free alcohol.
> Probably my best day at work ever. Get drunk and stay drunk cos it's required of you.
> 
> 
> ...




I'd probably ask to see their hand cuffs....*sigh*..or do they all use zip ties these days?...*pouts*


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 9, 2012)

Handcuffs hurt (different day) he he


Hey that reminds me, stole a horse once : )


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 9, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> LOL He was the only horse I ever met who found me so ugly that I needed to be exterminated! But then again there were the buff, the pigs, the crocs, the dogs, the plane pilot, the ex........
> 
> Maybe you're onto something there Annie



Steve my darling.....you're my hero !! :lol:


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 9, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Last time I made the headlines it was front page saying I drank me own urine, LMAO
> I'm in if you are : )


bear grylls?


----------



## Trench (Feb 9, 2012)

I have had my toe cut up by the lawn mower, pics here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/painful-experiences-graphic-pics-169160/
I have had maggots come and live in the cut and case me a lot of pain as they wriggled through me



Beard said:


> Then get some more logs. Sounds like a good project.



Thanks 
we were going to, but then he moved away and the cabin was at his place


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 9, 2012)

I have started a muscle car build.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 9, 2012)

snakeluvver said:


> Crap! Was he ok?



few broken ribs broken arms and a stuffed knee he is a damn lucky boy... rode a scooter onto the road in front of the bus -.-

the creepy part though at like lunch time the day it happened my teacher is like i had a dream that u got hit buy a bus last night, im like ok haha weird...
then 3hrs later i witnessed that happen!
poor bus driver


----------



## Flexxx (Feb 9, 2012)

The day befor i was supost to compete in the dirt drags i was heading to a mates farm, got a speeding fine on the way, that arvo i crossed up jumping my dirtbike, 100ft goin sideways :/ ended up with a shatterd elbow, after my mate droped me at the hospital an hour away he was headin back when he hit a roo and wrote his ute off. What a crappy weekend, now i only have 60% movement of my rite arm, and its full if arthritus due to a shatters wrist broken sholder and stabed all in the same arm sht happens


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 9, 2012)

ajandj said:


> My son was "unwell" when he was born and i couldn't nurse him for some time.
> My daughter was born alive and healthy and l am blessed to have both of my kids. Sara was a miricle as l was told l would never carry another child after Jack.
> 
> Do you have kids?



my name is jack and i came out fine in under 2 hours of labour.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 9, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> bear grylls?



No, I drank my own urine to survive, not for the cameras


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 10, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> No, I drank my own urine to survive, not for the cameras



Well..... at least it wasn't someone elses!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2012)

I accidentally flew through the middle of the World Rowing Championships with a 350ci skiboat at full noise with the name "Pocket Rocket" written down the sides of it. You'd think they would have placed notices at the launching ramps :lol:  ....I wasn't very popular with the rowers that morning


----------



## Beard (Feb 10, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I accidentally flew through the middle of the World Rowing Championships with a 350ci skiboat at full noise with the name "Pocket Rocket" written down the sides of it. You'd think they would have placed notices at the launching ramps :lol:  ....I wasn't very popular with the rowers that morning



I'd have thought they'd appreciate the wake


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2012)

:lol: You should have seen the poor buggers. It was the World Masters rowing championships on the Brisbane river. There was wake a mile high and fists being shaken at me everywhere. I mean it's quite intimidating considering I had 600+ horses on tap and they had oars :lol:


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 10, 2012)

I drove a 10 foot tinnie with a 10hp rattler through a surf life saving comp and got chased out by helicopters and jetski mob.
I gave them the finger. I couldn't go any faster if I wanted to! And I didn't.

You win that one moose 

I rescued two very attractive young german ladies who were bogged at a crossing in southern Kakadu. We had a chat and they invited me back to their camp ("ya we have lots of beer and it will be fun"), etc, etc....

I was on my way to pick up 8 14 year olds who had just finished a 2 day bushwalk!

I picked the kids up. grrrrrrr


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 10, 2012)

i jumped out of a plane last weekend. 



skydiving.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 13, 2012)

In no particular order of importance, I have: 



Eaten pigeon in Hong Kong (for the first and last time - it came out rather more whole than I expected). 
Been to 6 of the 7 continents (which could splinter off into hundreds of memorable experiences). 
Skydived once. 
Bungy jumped twice, one after another, off the Auckland Harbour Bridge. (I live temptingly close to AJ Hackett in Cairns.) 
Seen flamingos in Dubai. 
Made an idiot out of myself by not recognising Gough Whitlam. 
Worked as a camera assistant at the Sydney Olympics. 
Had a flying fox hanging off my arm. 
Ridden a 170cc scooter from the Gold Coast to Cairns. 
Moved house so many times I've lost count. 
Lived in Sydney, Melbourne and Cairns, and temporarily in Germany and the USA. 
Stood among the Dragons on Komodo Island. 
Cruised through what is left of Krakatoa. 
Seen a total solar eclipse (and plan to see another one this November). 
Decided what I want to do with my life - finally. 

And as of today, I can say I SURVIVED A THREE-WEEK INTENSIVE MATHS BRIDGING COURSE!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 13, 2012)

Wellllllllllllllllllllllll I survived my 61st birthday yesterday.... :lol: :lol: :lol: bet not many of you have done that !!! :lol:


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday for yesterday


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday cobber! May there be as many more as you would like!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys.  It wasn't as painful to turn 61 as I thought it would be. Just seems strange looking back and thinking...gosh, my 40s have gone and now even my 50s are well and truly gone...I mean your 50s are gone once you turn 60, but once 61 comes along, you can't kid yourself anymore that your...just over 59 like you can when you're 60.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday, Grannieannie. I'm glad you aren't me. You would've spent your birthday studying and stressing over calculus.  Hope you did something a little more enjoyable than that.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Grannieannie  
My mother always quoted Billy Connoly when it comes to age: "Always lie about your age backwards... then you'll get plenty of compliments on how good you look for your age"
I've got 30 coming up this year, so officially I'm 45


----------



## dylan-rocks (Feb 13, 2012)

Well i just had 16 pass on the 1st, dont i feel really old.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday GrannieAnnie, hope it's treated you well!


Worked hard as a uni student living out of home to save for my beautiful dream baby parrot...I only deem the uni/out of home part relevant as I imagine plenty of people wouldn't find saving for him that hard with "real" jobs lol...at $13 an hour was a different story.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 13, 2012)

oooooooooh Happy Birthday GrannieAnnie!!!!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 13, 2012)

*ive been atacked by a wild pig whie bow hunting.
picked up a wild black snake without being bitten.
rolled my 450cc four wheeler.
been for a ride on the back of my dads harley davidson shovel head, with the rebels.
found a spotted python in my bin.
attempted to backflip a pw50...motorbike.
got given a king brown hatchling when i was 8 to keep in my room(i didnt ever keep it though it freaked me out)
i saw a couple have a domestic dispute on the highway on the way to school this morning, and held a tiger snake(captive)
and thats my life so far.*


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Gotta love the flying boltcutters, but wow $13 an hour, that's terrible!


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 13, 2012)

*oh and happy birthday grannieannie*


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 13, 2012)

Well if I reversed my age I'd be 16.....when I was 16 I was allowed to go out at night with boys for the first time, but I always had to be home by midnight. The Beatles were the most wonderful band in the world....to me. I loved ballroom dancing, I got my first job when I was about 16, I was a junior secretary.....ahhhh the memories !! Drive in movies, black and white tv, no computers or mobile phones, not many girls owned cars, married women rarely worked outside the home, their main job when they got married was to have babies. Things have changed a lot since then....for better or worse, I guess that's debatable....

But I did have a nice day yesterday....lunch with hubby at our favourite seafood restaurant, phone calls from my son who lives in Geelong, my brother who lives in Melbourne and my sister who lives locally to me. It was a nice day..


----------



## paultheo (Feb 13, 2012)

lived in Greece for a year when i was 12 and again when 16. 
nearly blew my hand and face off with a home made fire cracker (one month of micro surgery and many years of pulling shrapnel from self)
been chased by a large and extreemly angry tiger snake for what seemed like a mile.
been fishing on the southern ocean in a 15 ft boat in 4m swell & 5m seas with my dad (pro fisherman) thought i was going to die at first but then when you do it all the time you get used to it.
caught a 6ft snake when in greece, my first ever, i was 12 and to this day remember how exiting it was.
caught and released a white pointer in Pt lincoln when i was 14.
rescued a gentleman in his 70's when his tinny sank in coffin bay, he had been in the water for an hour in winter, was blue.
have been a fisherman, a chef,a labourer,a shooter of ferals, a tree feller, worked in retail and currently work in a pet shop
have a 14 year old daughter that is a handful (now living with her mum in adelaide) that i miss.
speared a congo eel while in greece that was 8 ft long that tried to eat me.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Gotta love the flying boltcutters, but wow $13 an hour, that's terrible!



Yeah there's no such thing as pride and morale after a few weeks of that pay haha...goes out the window so fast!


A few people have watched him chew things and all have said "...no wonder they call them flying bolt cutters..." 
But you're right; you do have to love them!




sounds like a beautifully family orientated day Annie! just as they should be!


----------



## Renenet (Feb 13, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Gotta love the flying boltcutters, but wow $13 an hour, that's terrible!



I worked for about $5.90 US an hour while on exchange. At the time it was worth about $10 Aussie so it wasn't quite as dreadful as it sounds - but that's about all you can say for it.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 13, 2012)

Biggest Happiest after birthday wishes to you, Grannieannie, we were all
going to come down but the expo was on, and stuff. Glad you had a lovely day.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 13, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Biggest Happiest after birthday wishes to you, Grannieannie, we were all
> going to come down but the expo was on, and stuff. Glad you had a lovely day.



LOL...damn and I was waiting for all of you too :lol: never mind just another 364 days and you can come down then.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

paultheo said:


> lived in Greece for a year when i was 12 and again when 16.
> nearly blew my hand and face off with a home made fire cracker (one month of micro surgery and many years of pulling shrapnel from self)
> been chased by a large and extreemly angry tiger snake for what seemed like a mile.
> been fishing on the southern ocean in a 15 ft boat in 4m swell & 5m seas with my dad (pro fisherman) thought i was going to die at first but then when you do it all the time you get used to it.
> ...



hahaha, I got half way through and thought "Port Lincon". Goodonya, pretty part of the world, I dont know if that's where you're talking about but it cant be far away! Coffin Bay is good too. It's funny, I left SA 35 years ago but my youth is haunting me a bit lately. Might have to go back for a visit.


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been Quad biking in Dubai, I have been Snow Skiing around the world, I have been scuba diving around the world, I have been to every continent except Antartica and the Arctic


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry JMS Artic is no continent.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 13, 2012)

Steve, when you say.... SA .... do you mean South Africa or South Australia. ??

And of course you're right... the Artic is just floating ice....no land under it, whereas Antartica has a land mass under the snow and ice.


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 13, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Steve, when you say.... SA .... do you mean South Africa or South Australia. ??
> 
> And of course you're right... the Artic is just floating ice....no land under it, whereas Antartica has a land mass under the snow and ice.




based on Pt Lincoln and Coffin Bay, Ima say South Australia! woooh SA!


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 13, 2012)

South Oz. i grew up in Pt. Noarlunga which was around as a whaling camp 50 years before the "founders of Adelaide" arrived.



vampstorso said:


> based on Pt Lincoln and Coffin Bay, Ima say South Australia! woooh SA!



Mate as a young fella in the 60s I used to chase scallops underwater (goggle & snorkel) while the old man went after crays and fish, we used to catch hammerheads off the wharf (and the odd seal) and way back then I thought blue swimmers were the best!

Happy where I am, everything is bigger, sweeter and juicier ha ha but oh yea. I'll be back for a visit.


----------



## Huskey (Feb 14, 2012)

wow i assumed this would be great thread of heroic tales and great feats of courage and adventure, just a bunch of girlies talking about c sections and where they live


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 14, 2012)

If a C section isn't a feat of courage and adventure I dont know what is. Please, regale us with your manly adventures oh huskey. 
My 7 year old daughter broke the 9 year old school bully's nose. 
My missus survived 24 hours in 40o heat without water.
Tell us mate, what have you done? Won a computer game? Kicked someone after your mates knocked him down?
Put up or shut up cobber.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskey said:


> wow i assumed this would be great thread of heroic tales and great feats of courage and adventure, just a bunch of girlies talking about c sections and where they live



I was going to comment on this, but then realized I might get banned....and you're not worth it.


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had too many adventures too mention here [ some I will never admit anyway ] but for something different ; I have been shot at on three different occasions :] They all missed .


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

Jungletrans said:


> I have had too many adventures too mention here [ some I will never admit anyway ] but for something different ; I have been shot at on three different occasions :] They all missed .



Well I'm very pleased the bullets missed you and I sincerely trust that you are well.....


----------



## Jungletrans (Feb 14, 2012)

Its funny these days when my kids have their little dramas , trying to sound concerned and give parental advice that has nothing to do with what I did at their age :]


----------



## Huskey (Feb 14, 2012)

Go and make your assumtions, but I don't see a c section that interesting or different. No doubt it hard but interesting enough to put an open forum. 
Steve, I believe you can shut up


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskey said:


> Go and make your assumtions, but I don't see a c section that interesting or different. No doubt it hard but interesting enough to put an open forum.
> Steve, I believe you can shut up


I agree, getting your stomach cut open and having a baby taken out isn't bad at all.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2012)

I was an artist in a female body-painting contest once! One of the best nights of my life! :lol:


----------



## Huskey (Feb 14, 2012)

At what point did I say it wasnt bad?


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 14, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I was an artist in a female body-painting contest once! One of the best nights of my life! :lol:



I'm going to beat the men here: Pics? Although I think I want to see them for totally different reasons 



Huskey said:


> At what point did I say it wasnt bad?



It's not that you said it wasn't bad, but your attitude appears to be completely dismissive in general. You a being disrespectful and lack empathy for these women who have, most likely, been through a rather traumatic and huge event in their lives which should have been inspirational and beautiful.
Natural birth is epic, but a c-section takes courage and strength. It's a long road to recovery, all while looking after a new life. You have literally put your life at risk for someone else's, and it results in pain and not always a happy ending. Plus there's an epic scar... enlighten me as to the non-adventure?
Remember: If you don't give a toss you don't have to comment, and to dismiss what others are proud of (major acheivements in their own right) is just outright rude.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskey said:


> wow i assumed this would be great thread of heroic tales and great feats of courage and adventure, just a bunch of girlies talking about c sections and where they live



OH great, just what APS needs, another douche bag....

What great feats have you done??? If bringing a new life isnt considered in your small mind as something a person has done, then what is??


----------



## Huskey (Feb 14, 2012)

No point trying to explain myself to the likes of you, it wasnt that fact its what you listed as what you've done its the fact you start discussing it. And you can call me all the names you want, just words on a screen to me.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 14, 2012)

what is a forum for if not to discuss things? please crawl back under the rock you came from.

Your here for 5 minutes and you think you can tell us what we can or cannot discuss???


----------



## Huskey (Feb 14, 2012)

So I can't voice my opinion on how a thread is turning out. My first post was just a general obsivation. But if you want to argue go for it. Just don't expect a responce from me


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 14, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> I'm going to beat the men here: Pics? Although I think I want to see them for totally different reasons



I wish I had a camera on me...but that would have been creepy wouldn't it?  

The funniest thing was (and let me explain I was 18yrs old at the time, not the fossil presented before you today :lol one of the girls (of similar age) I was painting stood there in front of me literally wearing a piece of string and said "I've never done anything like this before!" ....to which I replied "well, that makes two of us then!"  ....believe it or not it was a fund-raiser at a local RSL organised by the female singer we used to have playing in our band at the time....it wasn't my fault....I was just an innocent, overjoyed casualty


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 14, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> I wish I had a camera on me...but that would have been creepy wouldn't it?
> 
> The funniest thing was (and let me explain I was 18yrs old at the time, not the fossil presented before you today :lol one of the girls (of similar age) I was painting stood there in front of me literally wearing a piece of string and said "I've never done anything like this before!" ....to which I replied "well, that makes two of us then!"  ....believe it or not it was a fund-raiser at a local RSL organised by the female singer we used to have playing in our band at the time....it wasn't my fault....I was just an innocent, overjoyed casualty



When it's art it's not creepy, just ask the guy I met on the street the other day who invited me up to his studio for a photoshoot, he's a real photographer, I swear!

[Removed by myself, apologies to Grannieannie, you're absolutely right ]


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok people, listen up here.....I was the one who started this thread, and it was....what have you done...not necessarily what have you done that's wonderful or courageous or exciting.....so HUSKEY.....you are the one who presumed it had to be something amazing in the eyes of others. It is a thread for people to post what they like about what has happened in their lives.....and the fact that some people here, including women who have given birth in difficult circumstances wish to express how they feel about what happened to them is .... NOT ... being GIRLIE ...it's being wonderful and human. You might have jumped off a bridge or like me.... survived cancer ....it really doesn't matter...look read if you like, add what you have done if you like....but don't put others down !!!


----------



## vampstorso (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskey said:


> wow i assumed this would be great thread of heroic tales and great feats of courage and adventure, just a bunch of girlies talking about c sections and where they live



Can't wait til you're banned  


Oh really? who knew having female reproductive organs was girly...you're so enlightening.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 14, 2012)

Drunk beer in the company of pythons!


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 14, 2012)

you know reading all this has really made me realise my life sucks!

I have breathed for 31 years.
I gave 10 years of my life to a bastard who strung me along, made me move up and down the coast to follow him only to have him leave me on my parents doorstep with our belongings, responsibilities etc never to be seen again.
I now have two mini's, a wonderful man and still have my beautiful "children" (how you could leave and not fight for the animals is beyond me)
I have watched creatures be born, held them in my hands and loved them.
I was there when Ross had his stroke and coped all by myself for the month he was in hospital. I don't wish that experience on anyone. Oh and there are more signs of stroke than speech impediment, numbness/ weakening or drooping of one side of the body. There is vomiting and profuse sweating and it can happen to ANYONE regardless of age!
I have been there in death, held them and told them it's ok to move on.

I have done things like snorkeling, hiking etc. but they are just little facets of life. Just waiting for the big one to come along


----------



## Tristan (Feb 14, 2012)

Moved out at 17, lived on my own since 18.
been skydiving
been in a hot air balloon
Donate Blood, Plasma, Platelets every 2-4 weeks for the last 2-3 years also registered on the bone marrow donor list.
Free diving
SCUBA diving
spelunking
Cycled 91km (will be aiming to do 100KM then 150 etc)
Cycled top speed 70KM/h down hill plans to up that to over 80km/h
done triathlons

cant think of more atm


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 14, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> you know reading all this has really made me realise my life sucks!
> 
> I have breathed for 31 years.
> I gave 10 years of my life to a bastard who strung me along, made me move up and down the coast to follow him only to have him leave me on my parents doorstep with our belongings, responsibilities etc never to be seen again.
> ...



You sound pretty darn special to me Manda... xxx


----------



## shortstuff61 (Feb 14, 2012)

One for the golfers...

- 61 (ten under par) best competitive round
- Qualified, but missed cut in Vic Open (can't remember year, between '05-'07)
- Quarter finalist Vic Am (year before Vic Open, above)
- Held +1 handicap for about four years
- Played in the #1 spot for our club in senior pennant (div 4, 3, 2 & 2) for four years
- 3 club championships in four years
- In 2000 when I was 19 I won the junior (U21) club championships as well as the senior club champs, and both the scratch and handicap matchplay titles (clean sweep!)
- Best streak of 17 consecutive rounds of even par or better in competition
- Best streak of 56 consecutive holes without dropping a shot in competition
- Two eagles in one round (1st & 18th)
- Four holes in one (one in practice, one in club competition, two in amateur tournaments)
- One albatross (in practice unfortunately)
- Played 54 holes in one day as a kid

(non-golf)
- Bungee Jumping
- Cage Diving with Great White Sharks
- 150 metre multi-pitch rock climb (only a grade 17 climb, but I'm not very tall!) at The Grampians
- Camped in the snow


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 14, 2012)

Huskey said:


> So I can't voice my opinion on how a thread is turning out. My first post was just a general obsivation. But if you want to argue go for it. Just don't expect a responce from me



Maybe something you SHOULD have done was a spell check, Mr Charming. Welcome to the forum you're endearing yourself to everyone already, congratulations.


----------



## james.5 (Feb 14, 2012)

shortstuff61 said:


> One for the golfers...
> - Cage Diving with Great White Sharks



That is something I have always wanted to do


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 14, 2012)

james.5 said:


> That is something I have always wanted to do



Ha ha I refer you to my post on page 1. I swam with a big one without a cage, absolutely accidentaly! Tore myself to ribbons on the oysters getting out of the water!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 14, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Ha ha I refer you to my post on page 1. I swam with a big one without a cage, absolutely accidentaly! Tore myself to ribbons on the oysters getting out of the water!



Hey Steve...me too.....not the swimming with dangerous things bit but the tearing myself to bits on oyster rocks is on my list of have dones!


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2012)

i have been underground in a Chinese coal mine.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 15, 2012)

dtulip10 said:


> i have been underground in a Chinese coal mine.



that's serious. I went into Oz's most unsafe underground many moons ago. Woodcutters near batchelor, there was a diversion around a 200 tonne lump of stone that fell out of the celing 3 days before. These days it just dribbles sulphuric acid into the local creek.


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 15, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> that's serious. I went into Oz's most unsafe underground many moons ago. Woodcutters near batchelor, there was a diversion around a 200 tonne lump of stone that fell out of the celing 3 days before. These days it just dribbles sulphuric acid into the local creek.



yeah I have been working on underground machinery for a few years now for a Australian manufacturer and have found my self in china fair bit in the last couple of years, in fact i am there now and was underground today but thats my job. there mines are pretty well maintained from what I have seen and are often allot better working conditions than most Australian pits.
But just because they are clean doesn't mean they are safe so i still keep wits about me.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 16, 2012)

As you should.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 16, 2012)

I have had a 'crying game' experience. I will no longer date asians. Sorry.


----------



## Huskey (Feb 16, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Moved out at 17, lived on my own since 18.
> been skydiving
> been in a hot air balloon
> Donate Blood, Plasma, Platelets every 2-4 weeks for the last 2-3 years also registered on the bone marrow donor list.
> ...



Do you cycle in a bunch or by your lonesome, if its on a bunch just do the 150km straight up, you'll be surprised how far you can ride when you put yourself in the that situation.


----------



## SperO (Feb 16, 2012)

Drank to much in Mexico, jumped in a back of ute with a bunch of locals who couldn't speak english, drove to a beach, drank & smoked a lot more, woke up the next morning in a tent with five mexicans passed out around me, crawled out into daylight with no idea where I was, no phone, no money, no spanish, no fresh water, hitchiked back to my hotel with nothing but my wristband that had the name of the hotel on it.

definitely one of the smartest decisions I ever made.


----------



## MathewD (Feb 16, 2012)

I had a beer and a chat with Doug Walters last Saturday night


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 16, 2012)

I got a GoPro camera and have started filming my rides. Only been riding for 2 weeks so far.

2000 Virago 250 first filmed ride part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Renenet (Feb 16, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I got a GoPro camera and have started filming my rides. Only been riding for 2 weeks so far.



Well done for finally getting on two wheels. Ride safely.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 16, 2012)

I have always loved Holden V8's I have owned two, I learned to make the most of them in my first a HZ ute then I had the pleasure of owning and driving a HZ fully Bombed Monaro this I actually managed to get up on 2 wheels(much to the horror of my Husband) I do confess to dragging them(out in the bush not on main roads) every Friday. I have also hunted and had my own team of dogs for 17 years(not anymore) I have been lucky enough to live in some of the most wild and beautiful terrain this country has to offer and been able to witness the beauty and savagery of nature and her critters  I have often heard relatives comment that my life has been too tough for a woman??? and my Husbands had no right to "drag" me off to these places and occupations??? I confess loudly to being the dragger not the draggee rofl..... I am stuck in suburbia now a square peg in a round hole and am longing for my wilderness yet again..... Mostly what I have done that is the most precious and satisfying is being taught by my Daughter how to be the best parent I can be. She has inspired me to be a better person... Oh and I have learned not to read maps upside down and to reverse vehicles without nudging things out of my way


----------



## Renenet (Feb 16, 2012)

You've done some interesting things so far, Crystal. I hope you get to your wilderness again one day. I know all too well what it's like to be a square peg in a round hole. 



CrystalMoon said:


> I have often heard relatives comment that my life has been too tough for a woman??? and my Husbands had no right to "drag" me off to these places and occupations???



Oh for goodness sake!


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 16, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Well done for finally getting on two wheels. Ride safely.



Thanks, I'm having a great time!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 16, 2012)

Renenet said:


> You've done some interesting things so far, Crystal. I hope you get to your wilderness again one day. I know all too well what it's like to be a square peg in a round hole.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for goodness sake!


LOL I went contract mustering at 17 and a half in the early 80's and was the only female in that area even Jillaroo's were pretty rare back then. I am glad those antiquated views are all but buried nowdays  I am hoping to reunite with my wilderness in the not to distant future


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice to see you on here again CrystalMoon, I was wondering where you went. I've been doing all the liking for you lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 17, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Nice to see you on here again CrystalMoon, I was wondering where you went. I've been doing all the liking for you lol



Same here, but I didn't want to say anything in case I was just being unobservant; it's been hectic lately lmao


----------



## Defective (Feb 17, 2012)

5mins of cpr on an old man yesterday...he had a MASSIVE MI (heart attack) found out he died en route when i called the ambo station


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Defective said:


> 5mins of cpr on an old man yesterday...he had a MASSIVE MI (heart attack) found out he died en route when i called the ambo station



Sorry to hear that 

You gave it your best, but of course you can't save them all.


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 17, 2012)

I have met dead people too. No joy in it.

There's still plenty of livies to enjoy though. Welcome back CM, my wilderness is calling me too. Just applied for a couple of "remote" jobs.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 17, 2012)

Defective said:


> 5mins of cpr on an old man yesterday...he had a MASSIVE MI (heart attack) found out he died en route when i called the ambo station



That's sad.........


----------



## Roadhouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Sometimes when I'm on my motorcycle and I see a policeman riding a motorcycle I will ride along next to him and whistle the theme from CHiPs to myself.


----------



## MJAussie360 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been on the news.
I have been on TV shows twice.
I met Alice Cooper
I did a magicians apprenticeship when i was younger and am registered.

not much else, but I guess I could legally own exotics, but with all the fees involved i really cant be buggered, rofl


----------

